# New EEEWWWWWW!



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

MARGARINE BLUSHES. 

ConAgra Dairy Foods envisions pancakes with smiling
pink and blue "faces" popping up on breakfast tables
across the U.S. soon, as it unveils bottles filled
with colorful squeezable Parkay margarine. The ConAgra
Foods unit said it plans to roll out in November
"Electric Blue" and "Shocking Pink" margarines in
easy-to-grip 10-ounce bottles designed to be
child-friendly.

Omaha, Nebraska-based ConAgra, the No. 2 U.S. food
company, joins a host of other food manufacturers in
aiming to appeal to children with unusual colors
including H.J. Heinz with its green and purple
ketchup. Both the ketchup and the margarine are
designed to keep their familiar tastes. Parkay
margarine has been in existence 67 years, and
squeezable margarine in bottles about the last two
decades. According to Con Agra’s market research, kids
preferred the blue and pink margarine to other colors
tested and the flip-top caps and smaller spouts on the
bottles are designed to reduce mess. In testing the
product, the kids used the squeezable margarine for
pancakes and other breakfast staples in the morning,
grilled cheese sandwiches at lunch and primarily on
vegetables at dinner. The margarine is expected to be
widely available in November, but the official
shipping date was last week, and it has already
started to show up on store shelves in San Antonio,
Chicago and Michigan. ConAgra plans a national
advertising campaign later in 2001 and early next year
aimed at both children and adults.

:blush: Thanks to Papa for this story


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

That is ridiculous and discusting. 

Is it a new trend? Food should be fun? Otherwise kids won't eat? God forbid having a quiet family dinner without TV or fun food...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Well, it goes with the ADA color palate plate....only this is artificial.
Anti-thesis to fresh food, chemically enhanced dye saturated flavor to put on processed food....maybe it'll preserve our youth!?
BLECKKKKKKKK <if there was a tongue in cheek icon it would be here>


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I wonder what they'll change next............Maybe blue, pink and purple "Cheez Whiz"? .................


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

What! Blue, purple, and green cheeze whiz. Whaddya' think they have Silly String for?!?!?:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Personally, I am a big fan of the "tomato sauce-injected string cheese...." (Pizza-on-the-go!)


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

This whole notion that food needs to be "entertaining" is beyond me. Do they think people will eat less if their food is natural and unanimated? What's next peas that glow in the dark?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Whatever happened to those peanut butter and jelly slices...I have to admit a sick curiosity about those.

But pink and blue margarine?

I like Isa's idea for glow in the dark peas.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

You're right Nancya...eeewwwww!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Not too loud Nancy, some pea manufacturer might hear you and decide to commercialised glow in the dark peas.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Sorry Isa. Nancy, you go girl with glow in the dark recommendations. I want preservatives in my peas.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

I almost hate to mention it, but ... have you seen the florescent green ketchup?


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

But the pink and blue margarine is not too far from what I saw this past week. A small wedding party was booked at our restaurant. They brought in their own cake. It was frosted with blue buttercream with absolutely white frosting roses. Nothing looked natural about this cake. Buttercream does not come in those colors. I have an aversion to blue colored foods in general. This cake reminded me of Smurfs.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I think Smurfs are quite tasty, assuming they are marinaded properly:lips:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I just saw Isa's "Glow in the dark peas" post. How hilarious Isabelle! :lol: 

Could be the perfect veggie on your plate during a power failure!

And don't mess with my Cheez-Whiz...it doesn't glow in the dark yet but I like it plain...


----------

